# Text parsen String to Double



## gansar (15. Jul 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab das folgende Problem, dass ich unter der j2me-api einen Text parsen möchte. Einlesen externer Dateien ist soweit kein Problem. In dieser Datei sind unter Anderem GPS-Koordinaten, welche ich im Double-Format benötige. Ich habe schon versucht *Double.parseDouble(teilstring)* die Zahl zu konvertieren, bekomme aber an dieser Stelle immer eine *NumberFormatException*. Mir ist schon klar, wie ich das ganze in der j2se lösen würde, aber ich komm nicht dahinter, wie das unter j2me lösbar ist. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


```
public static int checkCoords(String mapData, double longtitude, double latitude){

       int line = 1;
       String check = "";
       int pos = 0;
       double long1 = 0, long2 = 0, lat1 = 0, lat2= 0;
         for (int i=0; i<mapData.length(); i++){
           switch (mapData.charAt(i)){
               case ';':
                   if (pos == 0){
                       long1 = Double.parseDouble(check);
                       pos = 1;
                   }
                   if (pos == 1){
                       lat1 = Double.parseDouble(check);
                       pos = 2;
                   }
                   if (pos == 2){
                       long2 = Double.parseDouble(check);
                       pos = 0;
                   }
                   check = "";
                   break;
                             case '\n':
                   lat2 = Double.parseDouble(check);
                   if((longtitude > long1)&&(longtitude < long2)&&(latitude > lat1)&&(latitude < lat2)) return line; //Rückgabe Eintragszeile
                   line++;
                   break;
                                 default:
                   check += mapData.charAt(i);
                   break;
           }
       }
       return 0; //Wenn kein Eintrag gefunden
   }
```


mapData-Format:

```
9.17293334;52.40306753;9.18028349;52.40754091
9.18027983;52.40305652;9.18763072;52.40752944
9.18762632;52.40304505;9.19497795;52.40751751
9.19497280;52.40303312;9.20232517;52.40750512
9.20231928;52.40302073;9.20967239;52.40749228
9.20966575;52.40300789;9.21701960;52.40747898
9.21701222;52.40299459;9.22436681;52.40746523
9.22435868;52.40298084;9.23171401;52.40745101
9.23170514;52.40296663;9.23906120;52.40743634
9,23905159;52,40295196;9,24640839;52,40742122
9,24639803;52,40293684;9,25375557;52,40740564
9,25374446;52,40292126;9,26110274;52,40738960
9,26109089;52,40290522;9,26844991;52,40737310
9,26843731;52,40288873;9,27579707;52,40735615
9,27578373;52,40287178;9,28314422;52,40733874
```

Gruß, gansar


----------



## madboy (15. Jul 2007)

Double.parseDouble() mag kein Komma. Also ersetze alle Kommas durch Punkte, und es sollte klappen. Fals nicht: bitte die komplette Exception posten.


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2007)

japp ... das war allerdings nicht das hauptproblem (obwohl man sowas natürlich merken sollte) ... aber habs gelöst ... trotzdem danke für die schnelle antwort


----------

